# Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway*








I am sure many of you have heard about the new *Power Sound Audio Triax Subwoofer* that has been a hot topic in our news section. *Pre-orders* have already started, but you could also be the lucky member who wins one right here at HTS!

*Please Like Power Sound Audio on facebook!*

*Major Features*

3 proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion drivers
 4000W RMS / 8000W Peak amplifier with DSP built in USA
 American made, satin black texture and real wood veneered cabinets
 15Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (7Hz-11Hz typical in-room extension)
Learn more about the *Triax* sub at *Power Sound Audio*!

This is going to be one monster of a subwoofer... and don't worry... if you have already pre-ordered one and end up winning this one, you will be refunded your purchase price up to the pre-order price of $2,799.


*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*July 1, 2013 through September 30, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of October 2013 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to members residing in the United States only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States.
ONLY members who are registered as of July 31, 2013 are eligible to qualify.
You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period and be a continually active member at HTS.
No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
After you have posted your 25 posts (with 25 words or more) between 7/1/13 and 9/30/13, you will then (and only then) need to post in the *Qualification Thread* that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing. I will review your entry and if you are not qualified, your post will be deleted without notification. Unfortunately, I do not have time to PM everyone to confirm that you are qualified or not, nor do I have time to answer PMs about the giveaway. If you have questions, please post them in this discussion thread and hopefully I or someone can answer as soon as possible.
SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


*IMPORTANT NOTE!* This giveaway is for members who are participating on a regular basis. If you are only participating for the opportunity to win a giveaway and come to the forum for that sole purpose, we reserve the right to disqualify you. It is not a complicated process to figure this out. It seems we have some members who only show up long enough to get their qualifying posts and we never see them otherwise. This is not a giveaway to try to gain new members or try to generate posts... it is a giveaway to reward those who participate regularly and help us consistently build content.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Amazing contest. Good luck to all you US residents!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow does the HTS have the best giveaways, it's amazing :yes:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love one of these hooked up to the living room system. What a great prize from HTS!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow awesome giveaway!!!!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you HTS and Power Sound Audio for giving a lucky winner a shot at winning.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie, you continue to amaze me with your ability to put these giveaways together.
Well done sir, and thanks for your hard work here.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yet another spectacular giveaway. Thank you HTS and PSA! That is a serious looking sub and 3 15" drivers :wow:


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

WOW!!..How cool is that??!! :T
Do I enter here?
Thanks for the amazing giveaway!!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Do I enter here?


Read the first post for that information.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

What a beast of a sub!! This would be a great addition to my future move and adding to my HT build  

Once again a great give away, the Shack is flat out AWESOME place be hang out and be an active member here!!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

tesseract said:


> Read the first post for that information.


I did read it, sorry, it was just a little confusing and when I went there, I didn't see any other posts, so I thought I was in the wrong place :doh:
Sorry about that, I will try again..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are some impressive stats :hsd:! I can only drool over a sub like that. Thanks PSA & Sonnie for another great giveaway.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that's a impressive giveaway! I hope that beast doesn't damage the lucky winners house.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I did read it, sorry, it was just a little confusing and when I went there, I didn't see any other posts, so I thought I was in the wrong place :doh:
> Sorry about that, I will try again..


Possibly because no one has qualified yet (see qualifications above). Per the first post and the info in the qualification thread, you must be qualified before posting there. This info was just posted today, so it makes sense that no one may be qualified this early. :T


----------



## green giant (May 24, 2013)

That is outstanding. Love the shape of that woofer.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow............this one is indeed a great great giveaway!!!!


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Another ridiculous giveaway from HTS. I'm pretty sure this thing would destroy my foundation - So I'm all in!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Didn't read the complete set of contest rules. Great giveaway and I wouldn't mind wining the sub. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Once again HTS has another amazing giveaway.......:hsd:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow some one is going to be a very happy camper. I just want to hear one of these premier subs someday. I could definatly make room for this guy.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a PSA about this PSA giveaway...Another awesome giveaway from HTS! Someone is going to have a serious case of the :hsd: by winning this beast (can it be me, pretty please!)


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

that thing looks like a martin logan descent on steroids .i bet it performs like it to.some lucky person sure will enjoy that beast.


----------



## LoUiGi (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks! Awesome giveaway! :4stars:


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Is the Triax that is going to be given away, going to be reviewed as well?


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## jlpowell84 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*

You are saying opposite things from post 1 and 2...
post 1 says, "This is the Qualification Thread ONLY... and you should only post in it once you are qualified.

post 2 says, "If you post in this thread and you are not qualified, your post will be deleted.

please explain...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*



jlpowell84 said:


> You are saying opposite things from post 1 and 2...
> post 1 says, "This is the Qualification Thread ONLY... and you should only post in it once you are qualified.
> 
> post 2 says, "If you post in this thread and you are not qualified, your post will be deleted.
> ...


Seriously? :scratch:

I am not sure how to explain them any more than what they say. :huh: They certainly do not contradict each other, unless I have just gone slap crazy.

I moved your post from the Qualification Thread (exercising the notice in Post #2 there)... you are NOT qualified so you should not be posting there. Once you ARE qualified, you should exercise the notice in Post #1. :T


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

awsome!


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice' I could use one.


----------



## jlpowell84 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone know when official measurements are scheduled to come out?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Question? What is (post padding) excuse my ignorance.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

pddufrene said:


> Question? What is (post padding) excuse my ignorance.


Posting just a few words or a smilie with the intent to increase a member's post count. :whistling:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh ok, that's kind of what I thought it might mean but wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## Olddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

I already own two XV30f's but would gladly upgrade to the beast that is Triax!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:yikes: 
I see Sonnie is at it again, HTS has some of the best sponsors and giveaways on the plaNET. This is sure to make someones year and if I wasn't in my cooldown period from winning the last great subwoofer giveaway, I still wouldn't enter this contest but I would like to wish all of the HTS members who do enter into this giveaway the very best of lucklddude:. 

hyghwayman


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

the requirements for this give away are kinda hard to understand. I have to post only in this thread or in any area of HTS forum? I would love to win this sub. Im really new to the sub world. Loving some true deep sound.

musicguy


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

musicguy said:


> the requirements for this give away are kinda hard to understand. I have to post only in this thread or in any area of HTS forum? I would love to win this sub. Im really new to the sub world. Loving some true deep sound.
> 
> musicguy


You need to have 25 post before u can qualify to enter the contest, you have 11 post so get posting and become more active!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And you can post anywhere in the forum. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is indeed a nice prize for the lucky person who is able to win it. 

A really good sub adds a lot to one's appreciation of sound amplified movies such as Jurassic Park. 

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I would love to win this sub! It would go great in my new dedicated home theater. I look forward to adding a PSA sub to my room one way or another soon.


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ohh, I have two Triax's ordered, a third would fit in nice!!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

This would be a great fit in my home theater. Maybe I could use it for my 2 channel system seeing I'm thinking of buying a sub. Fantastic giveaway!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Reefdvr27 said:


> Ohh, I have two Triax's ordered, a third would fit in nice!!


Make note to self.. Reef is one greedy no good b...................


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Man that is a massive sub! What an awesome giveaway! Here's to HTS and what they do for the audiophile community! That's just awesome!


----------



## McCoy (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll just tell my wife to think of it as another end table........ Does the Triax come with someone to help get it in my house? :help:


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reefdvr27 said:


> Ohh, I have two Triax's ordered, a third would fit in nice!!





steve nn said:


> Make note to self.. Reef is one greedy no good b...................



Ummmm...I guess you'll have to include me in that category as wel, Steve......:innocent: :bigsmile:

Dual Triaxs would be an awsome upgrade from my 16-46PC+!


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

That is one massive sub! I'm not sure my dogs would like it very much, though it would be a nice replacement for my two Velodyne SPL-1000's. If I were lucky enough to win one, I'd be tightening all sorts of hardware in the house as the vibrations from that monster would likely loosen things up!


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd love to win that sub but I doubt it'd fit in the space i'd have to put it in.[i'd be between a rock and a hard place so to speak]


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing! Love to win!


----------



## Evoking1230 (Nov 27, 2012)

awesome contest! But I probably have a better chance of getting struck by lighting than to win this....or win the lotto


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Evoking1230 said:


> awesome contest! But I probably have a better chance of getting struck by lighting than to win this....or win the lotto


That makes two of us but it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

You never know unless u enter


----------



## Evoking1230 (Nov 27, 2012)

JQueen said:


> You never know unless u enter


thats what they say about the lotto! lolol

Ill keep my fingers crossed though


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have four PSA subs . Number 5 would be nice.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

So is it up to the member to count his or hers posts and then post in the qualification thread or will a notice be sent stating that the qualifications have been met to post in the qualification thread? :innocent:


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

it's up to us to keep keep count and the then post in the qualifying thread,unless something has changed i have never received a message regarding post count. i always just go to the stats senction and see how i'm doing.best of luck !


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with moparz10, on the top of the page here, you will see "Quick Link/Tools", click that and a drop down will appear. Select "My Posts" and it will bring up all the entries you made. Here, you manually count to get to the minimum count needed and you can also count the number of words per the requirement for each post that is needed depending on the qualifications details.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Thanks guys.. Lol Of course I know how to manually count my posts, I just had wondered if we were notified is all. I will have to count to 25 which could present a problem though. :nono:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be nice to have a notification but I am sure it is complicated to setup maybe. 
Either way, by manually counting you ensure you are on top of it so to speak.. lol. 

Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie or a helper verifies qualification, if not qualified the post is removed.
Unsure if a notification of the removal is sent to offending party.
It's really not to hard to count your own posts before posting in a qualification thread.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Evoking1230 said:


> awesome contest! But I probably have a better chance of getting struck by lighting than to win this....or win the lotto


Actually, your odds of getting struck by lightning are about 1 in 5,000. I highly doubt there will be 5,000 enter this giveaway, so your odds are better here. The lottery... well, that's a whole different ballgame... terrible odds.




steve nn said:


> Hey Thanks guys.. Lol Of course I know how to manually count my posts, I just had wondered if we were notified is all. I will have to count to 25 which could present a problem though. :nono:


Yeah... if you can't count to 25, then it could be a challenge, unless you happen to know how to read numbers, and I am guessing a guy like you can do that. :sarcastic: Click on your username to the left of your above post. A drop down menu will pop up and you will want to then click "Find More Posts by steve nn". That will bring up a list of your last 25 posts. Look at the date of the post at the very bottom of that list. If that post has a July 1, 2013 or later date, then you have 25 posts during the qualification period. If that post is dated June 30, 2013 or before, then you do NOT have 25 posts during the qualification period. I promise, there is no counting involved... as there are 25 posts on that page. 

And NO, we do NOT notify you that you are qualified, as you are not suppose to post in that thread until you ARE qualified. Why would someone need to be notified that they just posted in a thread? :dontknow: You should know that you just posted in the qualification thread. You can actually see your post right after you click Submit Reply, unless of course you are blind, but then you couldn't read the notification if we sent you one. :whistling:

You have to be in my position to realize that some of this stuff is truly pretty funny. I don't mean that in a mean way either... but I do get a chuckle out of some of our members. I am not sure if they do it just to be funny and make me chuckle, or if they are really that bad at ignoring the qualifications. I suppose some members just glance at it and then go post in the qualification thread... or they just don't pay that close of attention to what is written. I have actually had members ask me if they are qualified... and how do they enter. Really? C'mon... is it not pretty clear? Seriously? I am asking in all sincerity... not being sarcastic. I am very curious.

Of course I realize not everyone can read, even if they can see... even though they must know how to read the word "giveaway" and can figure out they need to post in this thread. Well... some of them know they need to post in this thread, others have asked. Then we have members that clearly know they have to post in the qualification thread, but then they miss the fact that they have to have 25 posts during the qualification period before they are qualified. I even delete entries where members only have 5 TOTAL posts. They certainly don't have 25 posts, much less 25 during the qualification period. It just seems strange that I delete several posts every week due to the member not yet being qualified. I am not sure if I am just not stating it plain enough, or if they really don't see it. I mean look at this:

*If you post in this thread and you are not qualified, your post will be deleted.*

That is pretty BIG, if you ask me. I cannot help but to see it... and I know I fully understand what it means. Even then... if I happen to miss SOMETHING THAT BIG, there is this other pretty blatant note that several members somehow miss too:

*This is the Qualification Thread ONLY... and you should only post in it once you are qualified. Please read the qualifications carefully. For comments or questions, please use the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway discussion thread.

*So... what are we doing wrong? What would make members understand it better? Not that I guess I mind so much, cause I do get to chuckle all along. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to be entered in all future giveaways so please use this post as a blanket qualification for future giveaway threads. Thanks! Chuckle worthy?


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Man this is a amazing giveaway HTS really does have exceptional prizes for there members and they seam to do this quit often too , nice going HTS


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I no my posts are really intermittent and I can go months without posting I post very little at a time too , that’s mostly because of my disability which effects my spelling and grammar so I get little intimidated here at no fault to anyone here though, but anyway I think I have enough post all together, but don’t know if I qualify . How do you find out if you are ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jeff... no reason to be intimidated here at HTS, as we fully understand when someone is challenged in some way with posting. If anyone ever intimidates you due to your disability, then don't really belong here. We strive in having a VERY friendly atmosphere.

Check the first post to see if you meet the qualifications. At first glance, I see that you do not have 25 posts during the qualification period, so you would not yet qualify.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I would like to be entered in all future giveaways so please use this post as a blanket qualification for future giveaway threads. Thanks! Chuckle worthy?


Ok, I guess I didn't get a chuckle out of that post. Somehow that was funny to me?


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

OK thank’s I figured sins I don’t post often and months can go by that that mite be the case , like I said earlier no one here really makes me feel that way it’s just hard for me to over come my self conciseness (not suer I said or spelled that right).
Every one here is so articulate that I get intimidated but that on me though .


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I would like to be entered in all future giveaways so please use this post as a blanket qualification for future giveaway threads. Thanks! Chuckle worthy?


i just saw the post,i thought it was funny,where can i get one of those blankets ?????? :rofl:


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

WOW! I had no idea asking such a simple question was going to bring so many replies even though I posted I totally understood (with some play) after the first or second reply. Why some would go on about counting posts and how to count posts is beyond me? I’ll be sure to PM next time if I can figure out how the function works? :rofl:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

moparz10 said:


> i just saw the post,i thought it was funny,where can i get one of those blankets ?????? :rofl:


Thanks Jim!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

> So... what are we doing wrong? What would make members understand it better? Not that I guess I mind so much, cause I do get to chuckle all along.


Seriously though Sonnie.. Maybe something like ( After posting 25 posts containing 25 words or better (it will be up to you to count them) in-between XX/XX Dates, then post in the qualification thread asking to be qualified for the drawing) I will then analyze your posts to see if indeed I deem you qualified.

I dunno, maybe something like that ought to alleviate the problem?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You may very well be right Steve. I have it all in list form... some info separated from the other. Better clarifying it in one paragraph with all the info together may help. I have modified it a bit... somewhat repetitive, but I think it makes sense.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

I for one think your change looks really good Sonnie and can’t imagine there being any future problem. You have clearly put a lot of effort in to that post. I hope your effort pays off with no confusion.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, I'm simultaneously chuckling at the confusion and also feeling sheepish about posting my own confusion about another part of the giveaway :sweat:. Qualified posts are to be made between July 1 and September 30, but it says that the drawing for the winner will occur in the first part of September. So the drawing will occur before the qualification period is over?

Perhaps the drawing occurs in the first part of October then . . .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah-ha... someone finally read it carefully, you must be the first. :T

Error corrected.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I was sure I was losing my mind :coocoo: or missing something, since no one else had mentioned it. Now I'm just relieved to not have been proven completely devoid of reading or reasoning capability. Guess I haven't blown my brains with subwoofers yet, but I bet I can get there if I win the Triax :hsd:


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Sign me up, please!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

fmw said:


> Sign me up, please!


You’re going to want to go over to the qualification thread to sign up or to be considered for the drawing if you are indeed qualified. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...udio-triax-giveaway-qualification-thread.html


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope I win!!!!!!


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

DA DREAD said:


> I hope I win!!!!!!



Me too. (I hope I win...hehe)


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Saturn94 said:


> Me too. (I hope I win...hehe)


I don’t get it! You already have a Triax on the way.. what about us little guys who can’t afford a Triax and only hope is to win one. You really disapoint me sat. :foottap: :rofl:


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

steve nn said:


> I don’t get it! You already have a Triax on the way.. what about us little guys who can’t afford a Triax and only hope is to win one. You really disapoint me sat. :foottap: :rofl:


Hey, it's you guys always telling me I need multiple subs!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And now they are going to tell you that you don't need them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> And now they are going to tell you that you don't need them.


LOL!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Saturn94 said:


> Hey, it's you guys always telling me I need multiple subs!


You don't need multiple subs!  Lol. The one you have is just fine! Haha


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Mike0206 said:


> You don't need multiple subs!  Lol. The one you have is just fine! Haha


Yeah that old 16-46+ is a collectors item! What do you think Ed is going to say if you should move on? We need people around here like you, it encourages us to stay with what we have thus causing our marital relationship to be better.onder:



> Sonnie> And now they are going to tell you that you don't need them.


Well since you said it first, I would only agree.. I mean I’m not going to argue with the guy in charge around here. :rolleyesno: Ok so one it is, sat is out of the running..:bigsmile:


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys are brutal! :unbelievable:

And to think I was going to going to invite you over to hear them.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm waiting around for the ae4000u opportunity would be a great upgrade from my optoma hd20


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

JQueen said:


> I'm waiting around for the ae4000u opportunity would be a great upgrade from my optoma hd20


Oh that’s cool, a light-bulb. Hey the brown van dropped by today with some veneer. Some are waiting on a nice new Triax and here we are excited about wood and glass:scratch:


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Triax driver update,

https://www.facebook.com/powersoundaudio

Tom V. 
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> Triax driver update,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/powersoundaudio
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> Triax driver update,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/powersoundaudio
> 
> ...


Great news Tom! Looks awesome! Do you suspect or know that it will perform as well if not better than the previous driver?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> Great news Tom! Looks awesome! Do you suspect or know that it will perform as well if not better than the previous driver?


 A bit better in several areas---which shouldn't be a surprise as it costs(and weighs) 50-60% more. 

I'd like to say it is a "day/night" upgrade but our original design was really quite good. Once to get to this level of performance improvements tend to be incremental. The motor is much larger which allowed us to eek out a little more efficiency. It took a few rounds of mods (voice coil, suspension tweaks) but we were also able to keep the native FR closer to target. So less DSP massaging is needed and high level compression improves slightly. 

So the good news is the overall performance of the Triax is improved in several key areas. The bad news is the Triax weight goes from 190(ish) to 230(ish). 

Jim and I will revisit the pricing structure on the Triax once all the Pre-orders are shipped. Our costs have gone up quite a bit due to the new driver design and as much as I hate to say it...there could be a price increase in the near future.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> .......The bad news is the Triax weight goes from 190(ish) to 230(ish).....


:thud:

Is this thing going to come with an anti gravity pad so I can get it in place? :laugh:

Time to start working out to prepare.... :flex:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> A bit better in several areas---which shouldn't be a surprise as it costs(and weighs) 50-60% more.
> 
> 
> So the good news is the overall performance of the Triax is improved in several key areas. The bad news is the Triax weight goes from 190(ish) to 230(ish).
> ...


The price increase is totally understandable. It's nice to hear the performance has increased as well not that it needed to lol! The person who wins the giveaway will be very fortunate to say the least. When I do get the funds together to purchase a sub, PSA is at the top of my list! Don't know that I could ever afford a triax but I would love to get a xv30 or xs30 and maybe another one later on down the road. Once again thanks for the update!


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*



jamesfrazier said:


> Throw me in, and good luck to all who entered.



Have a crane ready...

Also, we look to have 14-16 XV30s (I believe most/all are the down firing versions) either here now or in transit as part of our Triax trade-up offer.

We are planning on $1249 each for these. Everything is the same(30 day trial period, shipping included, etc) except these will have a 4 year warranty instead of 5 years. We'll work up a bit of a discount for 2(or more) too. First come, first served on these. No "waiting list". Just email me [email protected] and I'll handle the order process for you. Thanks!

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome news Tom! If those who are entered in the giveaway don't win the triax then there seems to be quite an abundance of the xv30's to choose from at a good price. Will there be any b stock xs30's coming in on that trade up program?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> Awesome news Tom! If those who are entered in the giveaway don't win the triax then there seems to be quite an abundance of the xv30's to choose from at a good price. Will there be any b stock xs30's coming in on that trade up program?


 We had 7 iirc, they are already sold, sorry. 

We do have 4-5 of the newer style XV30f models though.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> We had 7 iirc, they are already sold, sorry. We do have 4-5 of the newer style XV30f models though. Tom V. Power Sound Audio


 ok we were talking in the other thread about the XS30 and XV30f. You had recommended the XV30f for my room and my wife actually thought it looked awesome so if I don't win the giveaway (lol!) I may need to lean towards that XV30f. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I will never ever have enough subs! Subs are my theater!! Triax seems to be a winner at a very attractive price! Good luck to whom wins that baby!!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck boys and girls, someone is in for a real :hsd: subwoofer.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck to all !


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Best of luck to all of you who joined..someone is getting a great Sub.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now that the qualification period is over we wait for the drawing......

This is getting exciting! :woohoo:


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

If I win I'll be happy to give my review of the new Power Sound.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope whoever wins will give us all the courtesy of a review. Im sure we will be getting one soon from somebody anyhow but it would be nice for the winner of this awesome giveaway to submit one as well.


----------



## smihalik (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a lot of watts...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Breaker 1-9, Breaker 1-9, come in Sonnie.

You got your ears on Sonnie?

We need a 10-9 on that winner?

That thing is getting lonley! It needs to boogety,boogety.boogety on down the boulevard to someones theater room!

Good luck to all.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Heh, if it happens to boogie on past my house on the way down the boulevard, I'm intercepting it and not giving it back. I've been checking for the winner the past couple days too.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha....yeah, that's a serious monster. Somebdody is gonna be seriously happy! One things for sure, if it's me, my wife sure wont be.:hsd:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Ha Ha Ha....yeah, that's a serious monster. Somebdody is gonna be seriously happy! One things for sure, if it's me, my wife sure wont be.:hsd:


haha will you be in the dog house.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

As long as the Triax is there too!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been known who the winner is, but it is a secret! I CAN NOT tell anyone yet!

Zip lipped... notta word from me... nope! Not gonna give it up! NOT! NOT! NOT!

Mouth is shut tight and I can't even breath... not even a whisper, so DO NOT ask.


*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



It will be announced in the HTS Newsletter! Are you a subscriber? :bigsmile:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

haha sonnie good one.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ Yep, that is funny!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I have been known who the winner is, but it is a secret! I CAN NOT tell anyone yet!
> 
> Zip lipped... notta word from me... nope! Not gonna give it up! NOT! NOT! NOT!
> 
> ...



Oh that's just wrong...like asking a Tide fan to take one for a Tiger...just plain wrong!!!


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

im a member here on the forum, but i cant find the subscribe button for the new letter, while on my mac? anyone have a link?


musicgiuy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Try this one... http://hometheatershack.activehosted.com/form/1012


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

And the suspense continues...

Whom ever wins this should let us know if it pops the nails out of the rooms Sheetrock


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Aye aye aye!!!!! This is killing me!!!!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I wonder if the winner even knows they won? Are they don't know either.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> I wonder if the winner even knows they won? Are they don't know either.


 well if that's the case it ain't me lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike0206 said:


> well if that's the case it ain't me lol


Pretty sure they do not - look for the newsletter on Monday!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This will be a wonderful prize for someone. I know when I received the news that I won the SVS PB13u 5 years ago here my heart stopped


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> This will be a wonderful prize for someone. I know when I received the news that I won the SVS PB13u 5 years ago here my heart stopped


I hear you! My heart stopped and knees buckled when I won the Kreisel 12012!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

asere said:


> I hear you! My heart stopped and knees buckled when I won the Kreisel 12012!


 I can see how that would be exciting indeed! Well no doubt whoever wins the Triax will have that same reaction for sure!


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Mike0206 said:


> I can see how that would be exciting indeed! Well no doubt whoever wins the Triax will have that same reaction for sure!




Yeah I could only imagine!


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Everytime i try to subscribe to the newletter it says error. Anyone else get this also.

musciguy


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

musicguy said:


> Everytime i try to subscribe to the newletter it says error. Anyone else get this also.
> 
> musciguy


Hi Musciguy,

Are you putting in the 'code' that is given the box provided just above the 'subscribe' link? That is necessary for it to work.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have had quite a few subscribers over the last few days with no issues.

I just subscribed with one of my other email addresses using the link above and got this:










Then I got an email asking me to confirm it.


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

i have now tried it on my pc, still cant register for news letter. Yes Im putting in code. This is what i get

An error occurred...
You selected a list that does not allow duplicates. This email is in the system already, please edit that contact instead.
email marketing by activecampaign


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

musicguy said:


> i have now tried it on my pc, still cant register for news letter. Yes Im putting in code. This is what i get
> 
> An error occurred...
> You selected a list that does not allow duplicates. This email is in the system already, please edit that contact instead.
> email marketing by activecampaign


That's the same message I get. I thought it meant I am already registered. :huh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Newsletter is on its way....... the excitement is mounting..... good luck to all who qualified!


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Newsletter is on its way....... the excitement is mounting..... good luck to all who qualified!


:woohoo:

raying: raying: raying:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats ____________ !!! (I will let you find out in the newsletter, though I am SOOOO jealous!) Time to bring down the house :hsd: You are going to have a fun time with this beast


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

BD55 said:


> Congrats ____________ !!! (I will let you find out in the newsletter, though I am SOOOO jealous!) Time to bring down the house :hsd: You are going to have a fun time with this beast


 Ditto! Congrats to you know who! Even when the odds are pretty good I can't win anything! Ugh!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

The only Platinum Supporter in the contest won....hmmmm....just kidding - Congratulations!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Give him some time to reply, hes probably needing the AED to restart his heart right about now :yikes:


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea for the winner! :clap:

Boo for me. :crying:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Saturn94 said:


> Yea for the winner! :clap:
> 
> Boo for me. :crying:


Wait a second.... don't you have one coming too??? You are expected to give a review as well as ________ (lucky dogs!  )


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

BD55 said:


> Wait a second.... don't you have one coming too??? You are expected to give a review as well as ________ (lucky dogs!  )


I do. :whistling:

But I need two of them, right? 

Seriously though, a big congratulations to the winner! Does he know yet?


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Saturn94 said:


> I do. :whistling:
> 
> But I need two of them, right?
> 
> Seriously though, a big congratulations to the winner! Does he know yet?


Do you need two of them? Did the Empire _need_ the Death Star? I submit that not really... however, with that said - MOAR POWRRRR! I like your attitude :T Like I mentioned before - a full writeup is requisite


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

BD55 said:


> Do you need two of them? Did the Empire _need_ the Death Star? I submit that not really... however, with that said - MOAR POWRRRR! I like your attitude :T Like I mentioned before - a full writeup is requisite


I'll definitely be posting my impressions (with pics!) once it arrives and I get it up and running.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats Ellis enjoy


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Give him some time to reply, hes probably needing the AED to restart his heart right about now :yikes:


You got that right! WOW... I can't believe it! First thing this morning I saw the newsletter and I had to do a double take. Thank you very much HTS and Power Sound! It definitely is needed for my HT. For the time being it will go in our family room and hopefully after the first of the year I will be able to start on our new "HT garage conversion.


Ron


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats Ron! :woohoo:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

congrats and enjoy your awesome new sub.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulation, enjoy!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... the cat's out of the bag now!

*Congratulations to ellisr63 ... winner of the PSA Triax Subwoofer!*

I know you will enjoy that beast!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations ellisr63!! Enjoy your new powerful toy


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations ellisr63 you are one lucky cat. I hope you live near me so I can listen to the beast. Lets plan a gtg at your place.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just called Power Sound and asked if I could upgrade the finish and they said yes... I will now be getting them in American Cherry. It will take a couple of weeks longer but at least it will match my Paradigms a little better. I am still finding it hard to believe that I have won! The most I have ever one was a $5 framed KOI for our pond. It looks like this year is going to end on a good note! Thanks again to HTS and PSA for making this possible!


Ron


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I just called Power Sound and asked if I could upgrade the finish and they said yes... I will now be getting them in American Cherry. It will take a couple of weeks longer but at least it will match my Paradigms a little better. I am still finding it hard to believe that I have won! The most I have ever one was a $5 framed KOI for our pond. It looks like this year is going to end on a good note! Thanks again to HTS and PSA for making this possible!
> 
> 
> Ron


I was wondering about that. Since I've already ordered one in Cordovan Cherry I would have wanted the second one to match.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty awesome PSA would give you the option to upgrade! They continue to impress me as far as their customer service is concerned.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Saturn94 said:


> I was wondering about that. Since I've already ordered one in Cordovan Cherry I would have wanted the second one to match.


I am thinking the "American Cherry" will be a good match as my Paradigms are a light colored Cherry. post up what you think of yours when you get them!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> Pretty awesome PSA would give you the option to upgrade! They continue to impress me as far as their customer service is concerned.


I figured I would give it a shot and was pleasantly surprised when they said yes.


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> Pretty awesome PSA would give you the option to upgrade! They continue to impress me as far as their customer service is concerned.


 Does not surprise me, PSA is where it is at today because of great CS along with great products. PSA should be an example for every company.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reefdvr27 said:


> Does not surprise me, PSA is where it is at today because of great CS along with great products. PSA should be an example for every company.


+1!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And, now that you know, I can say.....

congratulations!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats Ron!!! That's an awesome win!!! Give is your impressions when you get it (you may want to add a seat belt to seats ).


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Ron! I'm sure you're excited and another great HTS giveaway. This is by far the best forum out there. Not only for the giveaways but well you all know.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Ron! Now you'll truely be bringing down the house!!!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice win, enjoy the thunder.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats ellisr63 I am standing by to hear how you like it...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am sure it is going to exceed my expectations when I get it! It will be going in our Family Room until I can get a Home Theater built in our garage. Until I get the HT built it will not be used optimally. When I build the HT I plan on fully soundproofing the garage so I can fully appreciate the sub!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

CONGRATS ellisr63 way to rock n roll !:clap:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

> tonyvdb said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a wonderful prize for someone. I know when I received the news that I won the SVS PB13u 5 years ago here my heart stopped
> ...


Same for me when I opened up the email that early morning in May saying _I had won the SB13-Ultra_ 


ellisr63 said:


> You got that right! WOW... I can't believe it! First thing this morning I saw the newsletter and I had to do a double take. Thank you very much HTS and Power Sound! It definitely is needed for my HT. For the time being it will go in our family room and hopefully after the first of the year I will be able to start on our new "HT garage conversion.
> 
> 
> Ron


Congrats Ron aka ellisr63 :clap: may you enjoy many years of beautiful :hsd: basslddude:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! Ellisr63, hope you enjoy your new toy. And give us a review of that beast once u receive it.


----------



## Crazykat (Jul 9, 2013)

What a Win!!! Congratulations ellisr63.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on your new sub. WOW! what a win, good for you. :hsd: :T


----------

